# Need help from any IT guys on here.



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have a wireless router at my office in addition to cat 5 and for some reason my laptops can connect no problem without a wep or wap key but my phone nor ipod will connect asking for the key I don't have. Is there a way to see what the key is from a connected computer or bypass it? Like I said it's an open network and I never set up a password at all. I have tried inputing every number on the router which has been the default with other routers I have owned but still nothing.:blink:*


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Any chance your Ipod or phone is connecting to another wireless network that is in range instead of yours?


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Has this worked in past times ? You need to check the router settings on the host computer. you may have to change the authentication or encryption. The laptops/router run encryption to keep others off the network. Without the correct key, the network can not be accessed. Try entering the # off the bottom of the router as the WEP key. That may just be the router password. Very last thing to do is to do a reset on the router. This will disable the WEP/WAP & set router back to default settings. Then you will have to enable WEP & establish a new key & enter this key in the other laptops.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

for the fun of it, enter this on IE : http://192.168.1.1 see if this is the address to your router. Password may be admin. Check in the wireless section for security. You might find the WEP key


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Fog Ducker said:


> Any chance your Ipod or phone is connecting to another wireless network that is in range instead of yours?


*No, it shows the name of my network.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

pappastratos said:


> Has this worked in past times ? You need to check the router settings on the host computer. you may have to change the authentication or encryption. The laptops/router run encryption to keep others off the network. Without the correct key, the network can not be accessed. Try entering the # off the bottom of the router as the WEP key. That may just be the router password. Very last thing to do is to do a reset on the router. This will disable the WEP/WAP & set router back to default settings. Then you will have to enable WEP & establish a new key & enter this key in the other laptops.


*Yes everything was working then one day I got a no internet error on my ipod and my phone and when I went to connect it asked for the wap key for the first time and since I didn't have one, nothing. I have tried all the numbers on the router, nothing.*

*How do I reset the router? I tried unplugging it and that didn't help.*


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

what type of router is it?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

The WAPs and routers sometimes have a small reset button that is recessed on the back.
You'll usually need to use a ball point pen or something small to reset to factory settings.

Also, one thing I've found with my smartphone is that I often need to turn off the WiFi in the phone and turn it back on to make it connect.
I've got several wireless networks programmed in it (home, friend's house, work, parents house, etc.).
It often will not connect unless I go into Settings and disable/re-enable the WiFi in the phone.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FelixH said:


> The WAPs and routers sometimes have a small reset button that is recessed on the back.
> You'll usually need to use a ball point pen or something small to reset to factory settings.
> 
> Also, one thing I've found with my smartphone is that I often need to turn off the WiFi in the phone and turn it back on to make it connect.
> ...


*Tried the connect reconnect thing but not the reset button and there does seem to be one.*


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

My heads on fire !


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *Tried the connect reconnect thing but not the reset button and there does seem to be one.*


Note that when you do a factory reset that your router may be set as open to connection wirelessly as a default. You will want to turn the encryption back on or anyone will be able to use your wireless connection.


----------

